# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Luciano in Chicago, July 6 Union Park

## NegrilAddict

This is a nice festival.

http://martinsinterculture.com/ifol.html

----------


## Reggae Roy

I hope this is better than the show that Luciano did in New Haven, CT last week. He was on stage for 15 minutes and sang 3 songs.

----------


## NegrilAddict

Wow 15 minutes  :Frown:

----------


## Soursop555

Is there a daily schedule of performers?

----------


## BMP

> Is there a daily schedule of performers?


Soursop555; if you click on the "Performers" tab of the website, you will get a list of the performers/dates/times. 
http://martinsinterculture.com/ifol/ifolperformers.html
And an update to the schedule shows that Etana will be replacing Romain Virgo on Sunday night.  
I'm planning on going. Any other Chicago boardies thinking of attending? PM me, perhaps we can meet up.

----------

